# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  NeoGraft Warning - A Closer Look

## tbtadmin

Last  week, after Alan J. Bauman, M.D. issued a public warning alerting  consumers to the fact  that unqualified surgeons  may soon begin offering NeoGraft FUE procedures to unsuspecting patients, Spencer Kobren took some time to  speak with the IAHRS accepted member about the many  concerns surrounding this controversial hair [...]

More...

----------

